
Ask HN: What online CS degrees would you recommend? - amorphid
I&#x27;m applying to the OMSCS program at Georgia Tech.  Any other CS programs worth considering?<p>If it matters, I&#x27;m a self taught developer looking to take advantage of my employer&#x27;s tuition assistance benefits.
======
gigatexal
I couldn't afford this one but it's one of the strongest universities in
Oregon for such a thing: take a look at the online CS degrees offered from
Oregon State University ([http://ecampus.oregonstate.edu/online-
degrees/undergraduate/...](http://ecampus.oregonstate.edu/online-
degrees/undergraduate/computer-science/)). They also operate osuosl -- a
popular mirror for linux and oss projects:
[http://osuosl.org](http://osuosl.org)

~~~
amorphid
Thanks, I'll take a look.

------
huehehue
You mention you're self taught -- do you have an undergraduate degree?

The OMSCS FAQ[1] is vague about whether such a degree is required:

> "significant professional or other work experience with supporting
> recommendations may qualify as an adequate substitute for the appropriate
> academic credentials, however _work experience will not take the place of an
> undergraduate degree_."

~~~
hackermailman
Univerity of IL is also vague about this on the degree requirements page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13385544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13385544)

I would assume it's a hard dependency for any US school Msc offering. I do
know in many European countries you can take a Pre-Masters which is a 2
semester program to make you eligible. For example TU/e has an english taught
Msc in security with some classes taught by Tanja Lange and DJ Bernstein
[https://www.tue.nl/en/university/departments/mathematics-
and...](https://www.tue.nl/en/university/departments/mathematics-and-computer-
science/education/graduate-programs/masters-programs/information-security-
technology/degree-structure/) with the requirements being that Pre-masters
program for non degree holders (sadly, not online option as you do research
and conduct a Masters Thesis).

------
NonEUCitizen
UIUC has this:

    
    
      https://cs.illinois.edu/academics/graduate/professional-mcs-program

~~~
kidproquo
I did this (2010-2014) and recommend it.

The courses are all top notch. There's no distinction between on-campus and
online students - all take the same courses (the courses that are online-
enabled) and are graded on the same curve. Video recordings of the class are
posted for the online students.

Cost: ~30K USD.

I recommend contacting past students of the programs you are interested in and
ask for access to past classes - the online coordinators/admins will help you.

Another decent option is [http://www.online.colostate.edu/degrees/computer-
science/](http://www.online.colostate.edu/degrees/computer-science/).

------
mlwarren
NCSU has something similar to the OMSCS. I took a few courses and had a
positive experience:
[https://engineeringonline.ncsu.edu/grad_degrees.html](https://engineeringonline.ncsu.edu/grad_degrees.html)

For those that need some background in Computer Science (say you have a B.S.
in something else but want to learn Comp Sci fundamentals) there's also the
programming certificate course:
[https://engineeringonline.ncsu.edu/PS/CPC.html](https://engineeringonline.ncsu.edu/PS/CPC.html)

------
RUG3Y
Oregon State has a post bacc program that I've heard good things about, I'm
considering that myself.

------
urahara
What about nanodegrees from Udacity, does anyone have experience?

